
“Memories” – 256 byte MSDOS intro (commented code included) - chx
https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=85227
======
basementcat
The list titled "Things That Memories Demo is Smaller Than" would be a bit
longer than the Turbo Pascal list.

This is amazing.

Note that the current version depends on specific configuration assumptions
that may not hold on all machines. The WinXP version is 263 bytes.

------
basementcat
Videos of some of the author's other works.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/hopeslope/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/hopeslope/videos)

